# IPV5 firmware



## daniel craig (30/4/16)

Has anyone updated their IPV5? How did you go about doing it? On the p4u site the update file was looking big in size and the language on the site seemed somewhat flimsy.


----------



## blujeenz (30/4/16)

After a Google search
*Q. How Do I Update My Device?*

A. When there is a firmware updated we will released detailed instructions as well as a video showing you the easy steps that you need to follow.

http://www.pioneer4you.com/images/upload/File/software-of ipv-v5-2.0version-support-SXpure-x2.zip



> BigdaddyQ I had no issues upgrading mine. You have to install the software, then launch it, install the driver, connect to it, then upgrade it. The upgrade file is in the same zip file as the upgrade utility.





> mjag I got mine to finally go on my Windows 10 laptop. I always use a user acct for security but for this upgrade I had to log on to the administrator account. To make the file easy to find I made a folder on my desktop. I could not load the file under a user account but was able to under the administrator account. Upgrade takes about 8 seconds and my IPV5 is working just fine like before, will update if I find any glitches but so far it works just like before.


----------



## daniel craig (30/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> After a Google search
> *Q. How Do I Update My Device?*
> 
> A. When there is a firmware updated we will released detailed instructions as well as a video showing you the easy steps that you need to follow.
> ...



Can you send me a link to those post (user posts) Thanks


----------



## blujeenz (30/4/16)

http://vapingunderground.com/threads/ipv5-driver-download-help.194293/


----------



## blujeenz (30/4/16)

In a strange coincidence, the only Bond movie I havent seen is you in Casino Royale. 
Busy with the download while checking out the ecigssa forum and thought Id check your thread post.

PS a slipknot for a bowtie isnt the accepted method of doing it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (30/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> In a strange coincidence, the only Bond movie I havent seen is you in Casino Royale.
> Busy with the download while checking out the ecigssa forum and thought Id check your thread post.
> 
> PS a slipknot for a bowtie isnt the accepted method of doing it.


What to do  Bond is a busy man  
On a serious note, the whole reason for the name was because I wasn't into forums and just needed to ask a question so I created a disposable account but then once I signed up, there was no going back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (30/4/16)

daniel craig said:


> What to do  Bond is a busy man
> On a serious note, the whole reason for the name was because I wasn't into forums and just needed to ask a question so I created a disposable account but then once I signed up, there was no going back.



Oh, you were almost my hero.
I even convinced myself that the reason Daniel Craig is so handy with a gun is because he's a South African from KZN...possibly the Bluff. 

JK
lolz
He's from Hillbrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (30/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Oh, you were almost my hero.
> I even convinced myself that the reason Daniel Craig is so handy with a gun is because he's a South African from KZN...possibly the Bluff.
> 
> JK
> ...


Because he vapes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

